# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Versamax - any good?

## Ruger7mm

Hi all
Santa didnt bring a new shotgun so am looking at a Remington Versamax which I have on trial. I have tried it once and seems okay, we were using low power skeet loads on pigeons and it failed to load twice, which could be due to being new and a little tight. I am keen to know about reliability on duck shooting etc. Any views appreciated.
Happy new year
Ruger7mm

----------


## grunzter

I have one and it eats everything I feed it, from 28g 7.5's to slugs... 
There are some old posts on here and many others have also had very good experience with them.
If its new, maybe a strip down & clean may not go a miss.
Grant

----------


## res

mine eats anything,and very low maintenance. I'm not sure if there is anything else on the autoloader market I would swap it for even though there are more expensive guns out there

----------


## Beaker

Mine eats all. Really soft to shoot, comes up on shoulder really good for me, only one mod done to it and thats the carrier - welded a bit more metal into it to stop it trying to rip my thumb off, and very well done by a guy in our club.
(versamax tactical)

Never had a issue with any loads. 

I would suggest a good cleaning, followed by shooting it lots and not cleaning......

----------


## specweapon

Copy of the Benelli M2 so can't go wrong, at 3 gun guys called them a Renelli

----------


## mawzer308

> Copy of the Benelli M2 so can't go wrong, at 3 gun guys called them a Renelli


Are you sure about that? The Remington's are gas operated the Benelli's are inertia operated.....

----------


## Bonecrusher

Why not buy a Benelli M2 I've just picked up a new one for under 2K  retailer price matched a competitors price, which is really close to the price of a Versamax.

----------


## R93

> Mine eats all. Really soft to shoot, comes up on shoulder really good for me, only one mod done to it and thats the carrier - welded a bit more metal into it to stop it trying to rip my thumb off, and very well done by a guy in our club.
> (versamax tactical)
> 
> Never had a issue with any loads. 
> 
> I would suggest a good cleaning, followed by shooting it lots and not cleaning......


Mine eats my thumb😆
That lifter is in the post on its way to you mate.

I like my tactical version. I only have a 3/4 choke but had no trouble dusting some clays at normal ranges when we had a play on the weekend.

Haven't shot all that many rounds thru it and have had one minor stoppage with it. Since it has had a good clean it has been sweet.
Soft shooting gun with heavy loads.
I would buy one for a field gun no worries.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Lol, 
Good as. The man is tee'd up to weld it. I'll get him to do the same as mine, but you will have to trim it to fit yours. Took me about 15mins with the dremal to get it sorted.

Going to sort some clays soon'ish, to have a crack at. I'm, from past experiance, not very good....... But i enjoy it - and i like the blue crayons to  :Have A Nice Day: 









> Mine eats my thumb
> That lifter is in the post on its way to you mate.
> 
> I like my tactical version. I only have a 3/4 choke but had no trouble dusting some clays at normal ranges when we had a play on the weekend.
> 
> Haven't shot all that many rounds thru it and have had one minor stoppage with it. Since it has had a good clean it has been sweet.
> Soft shooting gun with heavy loads.
> I would buy one for a field gun no worries.
> 
> ...

----------


## R93

Yup I have a dremal. Sounds good man. I appreciate it.
Ya lost me with the blue crayons😆
Let me know what he wants for the job. Cash or whatever. 
Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

mines good as well was a little bit funny to start with maybe because it was new but after a few rounds its fine

----------


## Beaker

> Yup I have a dremal. Sounds good man. I appreciate it.
> Ya lost me with the blue crayons
> Let me know what he wants for the job. Cash or whatever. 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Crayons, meaning i'm a bit of a idiot ......

He didnt mention a price, i'll ask him what he wants. Big thing is timing, he likes to stack up a few small jobs, so could be a while. If it looks like that, i can send you a spare carrier(thumb ripping monster....) if you want

----------


## Beaker

> mines good as well was a little bit funny to start with maybe because it was new but after a few rounds its fine


When i got mine, the barrel had small issue, and under warranty a new one was ordered, but i could keep on shooting with the first one while waiting (3 months?). The new one arrived and fitted, and had a few issues for maybe 10-12 rounds, and no issues since

Nice to shoot, from 2.5in 3 gun loads, to slugs.

----------


## R93

All good, no hurry at all. I have one in the gun and one gimp gave me off his Smelly Benelli. 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## furstimer

I really like my Versamax Tactical and got it straight from the agent. However within the first 10 shots, I busted the operating handle which flew 6 feet away from me. So sent it straight back to the agent and had it fixed and some other work was done for free (changed the lifter and reduced the spring in the magazine). Right now it flies through different types of ammo. It can and will chew through 8 different types of shells in the tube.

----------


## Ruger7mm

Thanks for your thoughts, I decided to ask for a Remington V3, 26" barrel, they are advertised in the H&F  catalogue however they now tell me that they will be here next year. They feel good, a bit lightter than the Versamax and point quite well. Hope you all have great roar hunting if you are going out, and looking forward to another duck season with the old 1187.
Regards
Ruger7mm

----------


## Krameranzac

> Thanks for your thoughts, I decided to ask for a Remington V3, 26" barrel, they are advertised in the H&F  catalogue however they now tell me that they will be here next year. They feel good, a bit lightter than the Versamax and point quite well. Hope you all have great roar hunting if you are going out, and looking forward to another duck season with the old 1187.
> Regards
> Ruger7mm


Am I reading your post correctly in that you have asked for something they have advertised as available in their 2016 catalog but it will not be available for another 10 months or so?

----------


## jakewire

I wonder, all the posts that say, yip it's great , but actually I've had a few problems ,tells me that they aren't that great at all.????

I have a Browning Maxus, it feeds everything, no exceptions, has done from the start.

There was a versamax in the shop when I got the browning, I thought it was heavy and horrible to bring up.

----------


## Ruger7mm

Hi
H&F rang the distributor who told them that Remington are manufacturing the camo and wood models and wouldn't start on the plastic blacks in 26" for some time yet, which not what the catalogue said!. I tried a Versamax 28 and it is heavy, but did shoot well once it loosened up. I do mostly jump shooting so am looking for a lighter gun than the 1187 or Versamax. I may have to look at something else. Thanks for the replies

Ruger7mm

----------


## Uplandstalker

I've brought several extractors back to NZ over the years for folk that manage to break them. I'm certainly a fan of these, and if you look hard enough of any shotgun you will find someone who isn't happy.

I've used one a few times and seem pretty nice to shoot.

----------


## specweapon

A friend just bought the 22" Versamax Tactical i find it very very heavy, and surprisingly not very soft shooting. My previous post about them being based on the benelli was more about the ergonomics and fire controls, they are identical.
Also surprising for a"tactical" shotgun meant to be off the shelf 3 gun ready it still has a scalloped lifter with thumb trap and very very stiff magazine tube spring and shell catch

----------

